# Cadence



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been playing with numorous Cadence amps lately and i must say, i am really surprised there isnt much talk about these amps. In the past month, i have tried over 4 sets of cadence amps and i must say, for the moeny, they are not bad at all. Not only have i tried the Cadence amps, but also Rockford, Arc Audio and a few other amps. Needless to say, i found a 4CH amp, that not only sounds good, its a beast with power. The Cadence C4. Also learned, that when you throw 7,000 watts to a pair of 15's, the glue that holds them together can really stink up a car.

For now, my custom sealed door panel inserts for the 5x7" midbass are now gone. We remade them and ported the enclosures. The added low output is insane. Here are some pics.



















Some Amps ive been playing with

























































































Here are some pics of the door ported door panel


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I noticed those ZRS a while ago, they have some nice specs and look good.

Ported door pods, I've never seen those. Doing it to use less power or to play lower?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I did it to play louder and lower. Im throwing about 300 watts per 5x7. The ZRS amps have me highly impressed. I was trying some rockford amps ( T800-4ad and T600-2 ) for my mids and horns and i like the ZRS amp better. Will be doing some more playing tomorrow so we will see what i end up with tomorrow.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

I have used Cadence before and have been impressed. Like many companies they have multiple lines of varying quality. The ZRS line is their flagship and seem to be very well built. Unfortunately, I've yet to find any new that are reasonably priced. The other lines are all discounted if you shop around, but the ZRS is where Cadence shines.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Cadence, like Digital Designs, is perceived by many on this forum as being for the SPL crowd and unsuitable for SQ. But for SPL, you need clean, stable, power and lots of it. That also works well for SQ. I think Cadence makes some excellent amps. Generally speaking, for any amp manufacturer, look at their higher end lines and you will do fine. I have run PowerBass amps, and despite the cheesy name, they do rated power and are excellent amps.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to like Cadence but I've had to many reliability issues with their amplifiers. I was running the Amadeus series of amplifiers and probably burned through at least 5 of those things but then again they seemed to accept that those amps where a miserable failure and dumped it quickly. I do like some of their speakers and am currently running a set of 6.5" mids in my truck and they sound great and have held up for many years. I would like to try out some of the newer amps in the near future.


----------

